# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Passwords and Logging In

## Total Eclipse

Over the last few days, the systems that handle passwords and logins was completely rewritten to use newest, more secured standards. During this process, some passwords has become broken and because we do not store people's original passwords, some people might have trouble logging in or changing their current passwords. If you are unable to login, use the forget password feature to reset it, otherwise, use the contact form to get in touch and I'll help you.

Also, Tapatalk is currently out-of-order because of this change, but I'm working on a fix.

----------


## Chloe

hey kay sorry to be a pain just wondering whats happened with tapatalk, i deleted it and was waiting to see if it was mentioned on here before i got it again

----------


## Otherside

That's a point, I tried to log onto Tapatalk on my phone the other day and I couldn't read a thread. I figured it was just the wifi or something, so it could be nothing, but I dunno...

----------


## Total Eclipse

> hey kay sorry to be a pain just wondering whats happened with tapatalk, i deleted it and was waiting to see if it was mentioned on here before i got it again



You're not being a pain.  :Hug:  I'm still working on it, but I hope to have it working again later day.

----------


## Ironman

Stuff happens - it's been outside the site.  Kay trying to update things on the site side.

.....I am going through the same thing, only at work  ::(: .

----------


## Chloe

This confused the heck out of me I did wonder if it was techie talk but obviously not haha

----------


## Chloe

hey sorry just wondering if any success has been had with this, i still can't log on via taptalk  :Ninja:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> hey sorry just wondering if any success has been had with this, i still can't log on via taptalk



I believe I've sorted it out, so give it another go.  ::):

----------


## Chloe

That you have well done  ::):  sorry to be a pain unfortunately for you lot this means I'll be on here much more during the day now so don't think many will be thanking you haha  :;): 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Total Eclipse

> That you have well done



 :sparkles: 





> unfortunately for you lot this means I'll be on here much more during the day now



You say that like it's a bad thing, thats good news!  :boogie:

----------


## Chloe

Haha wait till the xomplaints come rolling in "it use to be so nice and quiet" "not here again I thought she left"  :;):  haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

